# Beginner foam fursuit heads!



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

So I'll be teaching my girlfriend how to make foam heads. Thing is, I already have a fiberglass resin head that's nearly done. I was wondering if someone wanted to buy it completed (its a canine head) so I could input money into training my girlfriend. 

Not only that, but what is the current going price for beginner heads anyway? I've not made heads in quite a while, so I was wondering how that was going. 

Also! If anyone has any tips, that'd be great! 

Here's what I do:






The head that I have nearly completed minus being furred is a clone of this one.





what is the going rate for heads like this?


----------

